# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  مبدأ سيادة القـــــــانون

## حسام الراشد

-(( مبدأ سيادة القانون ))-

تحليل غير قانوني لمبدأ قانوني

    سيادة القانون من المبادئ التي نادت بها الثورة الفرنسية ، وتتفاخر الدول المتحضرة كافة ، لاسيما الديمقراطية منها ، بتبنيها لهذا المبدأ ، كما يراه فقهاء القانون أساس العدالة . 
    فماذا يعني هذا المبدأ ؟. وهل تقتصر آثاره وأبعاده على الناحية القانونية ؟ أو القضائية فقط ؟ أم أنها تتعدى ذلك إلى رحاب المجتمع والفكر عامة ؟.
    ولماذا أعطي هذا المبدأ كل هذه الأهمية ، وجعل أساسا لبناء النظام الحضاري والديمقراطي ودولة المؤسسات ؟.
    وما أهمية هذا المبدأ بالنسبة لمجتمع متعدد الأديان والطوائف ؟.
    الإجابة على هذه التساؤلات تقودنا إلى التعريف بهذا المبدأ مفهوما ونشأة ، ثم التوغل في أبعاده القانونية والاجتماعية والسياسية أيضا .
  أولا : مبدأ سيادة القانون : المفهوم والنشأة : 
    بعض الفقهاء يسمونه " مبدأ الشرعية أو المشروعية " ويقصدون به خضوع المواطنين والدولة بكافة سلطاتها ومؤسساتها وإداراتها وموظفيها كافة من جميع  المراتب للقانون المطبق في البلاد ، دون أن يكون هناك امتياز لأي أحد أو استثناء من تطبيق حكم القانون عليه بسبب المنصب أو الدين أو الثروة وغير ذلك ، أي بدون تمييز من خارج النص القانوني ذاته أو أن تعتبر إرادة الزعيم أو المسؤول الكبير فوق القانون . ويسميه البعض " سيادة حكم القانون " كمرادف لمبدأ المشروعية . ( )
    وقد ظهر هذا المبدأ وتم تكريسه كرد فعل ضد الامتيازات التي كانت ممنوحة لفئات معينة من الناس كانت تجعلها خارج إطار المساءلة القانونية ، كالأمراء والنبلاء ورجال البلاط والحاشية وكبار المسؤولين .
    ومن متابعة شروح الفقهاء حول مبدأ المشروعية نجد أنهم ركزوا على تطبيقه بصدد مراقبة تصرفات الإدارة والسلطة التنفيذية وأجهزة الدولة كافة وجعلها تخضع لأحكام القانون . بينما نجد أن مبدأ " سيادة حكم القانون " يتطرق إلى حقوق الأفراد والمواطنين أيضا ، سواء تجاه بعضهم البعض ، أو في مواجهة الدولة وأجهزتها . ولذلك ، هناك من الفقهاء من يرى أن مفهوم سيادة حكم القانون أوسع وأشمل وأدق في التعبير من مفهوم المشروعية . ( )
    وعن أهمية المبدأ يقول الدكتور " كريم كشاكش " في كتابه " الحريات العامة في الأنظمة السياسية المعاصرة " : (( يعتبر مبدأ المشروعية أو سيادة القانون الضمان الحيوي والأساسي لحقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم .. غير أنه لا يكفي النص في الدساتير والتشريعات على هذا المبدأ ، إذ يتعين أن تتحقق سيادة القانون واقعا وفعلا .. وإن سيادة القانون ليست ضمانا مطلوبا لحرية الفرد فحسب ، لكنها الأساس الوحيد لمشروعية السلطة في نفس الوقت .. )) . ( )

    ومن المعروف أن مبدأ سيادة القانون يعني أن يكون القانون المشرع من قبل السلطة التشريعية المختصة والناظم لعلاقات ما ، هو الواجب التطبيق عليها وأن تعتبر أحكام القانون المرجع الأول والأخير للبت في أي خلاف أو موضوع منظم في القانون أو معالج فيه . وهو مبدأ واجب الاحترام من كل من السلطتين التنفيذية والقضائية ، ومن قبل الأفراد أيضا ، كما يشمل المبدأ القرارات الإدارية أيضا .

    فإذا نظم القانون موضوعا معينا على نحو ما ، أو حدد أحكاما خاصة لمعالجة مسألة من المسائل ، فإنه لا يجوز تطبيق أحكام أخرى غير التي حددها القانون ، فلا يجوز الارتجال بحل من خارج النص من ذوي السلطة التنفيذية ، أو الحكم بشيء غير منصوص عليه في القانون حتى لو قبل به الأطراف ، والالتزام بأحكام القانون يكون مترتبا على جميع السلطات والإدارات وأجهزة الدولة المكلفة بتطبيقه ومراعاته وفي مقدمتها السلطة القضائية .

    وينتج عن مفهوم سيادة القانون ، بالضرورة ، مبدأ المساواة أمام القانون ، حيث يعتبر جميع الناس متساوين أمام القانون ، مهما اختلفت أديانهم أو صفاتهم أو وظائفهم أو أوضاعهم الاجتماعية ، وطبعا دون النظر للعرق أو اللون أو غير ذلك وخضوع السلطة التنفيذية أيضا للرقابة سواء من قبل البرلمان أو المحكمة الدستورية أو مجلس الدولة . 

    وعندما رفض الرئيس الأميركي " ريتشارد نيكسون " تقديم أوراق ومستندات للقضاء تتعلق بفضيحة ( ووتر جيت ) الشهيرة ، بحجة أنه يتمتع بامتيازات تنفيذية تعفيه من تقديم تلك الأوراق ، كان قرار المحكمة العليا واضحا في إلزامه بتقديمها حتى يقول القضاء كلمته فيها ما دامت لا تتعلق بأسرار عسكرية أو دبلوماسية ، مما سرع في استقالة الرئيس المذكور في 8/8/1974 ، وقالت المحكمة حينئذ : (( إن المحكمة الدستورية العليا باعتبارها حارسة على الدستورية تقرر أن الدستورية تعني خضوع الجميع للدستور بلا استثناء )) . ( )

    والمساواة أمام القانون ، لا تنفي أن يخص القانون بعض فئات من المواطنين بمعاملة خاصة إجرائية مثلا ( كالحصانة الوظيفية أو غيرها ) أو النظر لصفة بعضهم ( الموظف ) أو لوظيفته ( القاضي ) وغير ذلك من بعض الأحكام التي يختص بها زمرة معينة من الناس ، ولكن هذا لا يجعلهم خارج دائرة المساءلة القانونية أو يستثنيهم من مبدأ المساواة أمام القانون في النهاية .

    وقد جاء مفهوم سيادة القانون لينهي عصر الحكم المطلق والامتيازات والاستثناءات والحصانات غير المبررة التي كان يتمتع بها البعض من الأمراء والنبلاء والحاشية ورجال البلاط ، الذين كانوا يعتبرون أنفسهم في منأى عن المساءلة القانونية ، وأن القانون يخص العامة من الشعب أو أنه لا يطبق إلا على الفقراء .

  وبسبب سطوة الاستبداد السياسي على التاريخ العربي ، فإننا لا نستغرب قول  "مونتسكيو " الذي رأى أن هناك تضادا بين الإسلام والحرية ، حين قال مقررا : (( إن الحكومة الديمقراطية المعتدلة هي أصلح ما تكون للعالم المسيحي ( يقصد العالم الغربي بطبيعة الحال ) والحكومة المستبدة هي أصلح ما تكون للعالم الإسلامي )) . ( ) وذلك بعد أن غصنا في الجهل والتخلف وانشغل فقهاؤنا بمسائل لا تقدم للمواطن رغيف خبز بل تساند السلطان المستبد ولا تعبد الطريق إلى الحرية .

    والجدير ذكره أن مبدأ سيادة القانون و( المشروعية ) يعتبر من أسس قيام النظام الديمقراطي ، وأن احترامه بشكل فعلي يؤدي إلى قيام ما سماه البعض بالدولة القانونية ، بعد أن رأى أن هذا المبدأ لا يصلح إلا في النظم الديمقراطية . ( )

    كما يرى الفقهاء أن عدم خضوع الدولة وأجهزتها لأحكام القانون ، وغياب الرقابة على أعمالها ، هي من مساوئ الأنظمة الدكتاتورية ولصيقة بها .

    ولكن عمالقة الفكر اليوناني ، أفلاطون وتلميذه أرسطو ، يريان أن الديمقراطية تؤدي إلى الغوغائية وعدم الاستقرار السياسي ، لأنها تجعل الأثرياء في جانب والدهماء من الفقراء في جانب آخر !. ( )

    ولكنني ، شخصيا ، أتحفظ على هذا الرأي ، إذ أن الديمقراطية تبقي الباب مفتوحا أمام الجميع من فئات الشعب ، بأن تبدي رأيها وتصوت على اختيار الحكومة مهما كانت مسحوقة أو فقيرة ، ولذلك ، نرى في الانتخابات دائما يسعى المرشحون لاسترضاء الطبقات المتوسطة والفقيرة من أجل كسب صوتها .

    والحقيقة أن النظام الديمقراطي يمكن أن ينحرف عن مساره ليخدم مصالح فئات معينة ، ولكن آلية عمل الديمقراطية ، سرعان ما تصحح نفسها ، لأنها تسمح بالرأي الآخر والمعارضة والتعددية الحزبية والصحافة الحرة والنقابات والجمعيات ، ومهما يكن من أمر مساوئ الديمقراطية ، فهي لا تؤدي إلى إلغاء الرأي الآخر ولا إلى المركزية أو الاستبداد بالرأي والسلطة . ولكنها تبقي الباب مفتوحا كي يدخله كل فئات المجتمع ويكون لهم صوت ورأي فيما يجري .

(منقـــــــــــول)

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

اضافه جيده   والى المزيد

----------


## دكتور سامح

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

